# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Solar PV

## CollenD

Anyone know where I can get hold of the NRS 052: 2008 specifications for solar photovoltaic installations for small residential, commercial, schools, clinic installations?

----------


## SilverNodashi

Did you try google?

----------


## Justloadit

I was trying to get the PDF out of ESKOM, but their site seems to time out
NRS 052: 2008

----------


## Justloadit

Go here for a selection docs-engine

----------

